# Insurance hike following points endorsement



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I have my insurance with Admiral for my MY17. Was quite happy with the quote of £800 yrs with 4yrs NCD and I've been with them for past 4 years since I had my C63 and had decent quotes all along...

Recently i fell foul to speeding (63 in 40 zone) and while I fully accept responsibility for the speeding and paid the fine etc. the 4pts I was given (again i'll suck that up, fault all mine) has hiked my insurance up to £1450, almost double! (I had zero points for 16yrs up to that point)

Is this a fair hike which I'll need to accept or are Admiral taking the p*** a bit? Again, I fully accept fault was mine, just wasn't expecting a 40% premium hike!

Thoughts anyone please? :shy:


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Go on some comparison websites and put in all your details including your new points. The results will tell you if Admiral are taking the micky or if all companies will punish you for the points in the same way.

Chances are you'll get a much cheaper quote. (Although going 50% over the speed limit won't help at all)


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Yep, going to do just that, no excuses on the speed, it is what it was. Direct Line have already come in £400 cheaper with points declared so all is not lost it seems...


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I picked up 5 points. When I renewed pace ward were able to hold the premium or protect my ncb for an additional £50. Giving a premium of £700. MY10 stage 4.25. Yes please I said. Pace Ward have been great for me and have stayed with them for the 3 years that I have owned the car.


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, good to know, I'll give them a call too, cheers! :thumbsup:

I managed to get a decent quote of just over £800 from Direct Line which surprised me so something to work with at least!


----------

